# Saturday Flea Market Plane Purchases



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, of course it's raining, it's Saturday! So while the throngs of people head for the malls, I had a near-fainting experience at the truck accessory store. A cheep fiberglass cap for my new Z-71 Silverado? How about $1675 plus tax and installation!!! Cripes, I might as well have bought a Yukon or Suburban…. So to console myself, off to the Flea Market we went, where I purchased these gems: 


I've been hungerin' for transitionals larger than a #29, and I scored a couple, though I am not sure of the maker(s) First, perhaps a Sargent (?) 24" X 3" with low knob, 2 1/4" cutter. Second, stamped "31" on the end, also 24" X 3", Union, maybe? Both lateral levers have a 90-degree twist, but in opposite directions to each other. Third, an unmarked 15" transitional, Cutter is stamped "Hunt Mfg Co"... never heard of 'em!
Last but not least, the cutest little "Rapier" #11 made in England, 110-size, still with traces of decal. I love Rapier planes, especially #400s, I prefer them to any #4 Stanley I own. So.. that's my score, can anybody help me out with ID'ing these guys? Thx in advance!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice score. I passed on an Upton #33 today. They also had an upton 27, but they were priced to high.

I never heard of Rapier before. I'll need to look that one up.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thx, Don!
I have a few Rapiers, my 2 Number #400s really cut nicely, stay in adjustment, and keep an edge. It might be that they were imported from England to Canada in larger numbers than into the US. Though at least one was an eBay purchase from England. They have a nice beefy thick sole casting, and a nice chromed finish on the cap. I'll see what this little #11 will do…I have yet to find a go-to block plane, but my 9 1/2 Stanley comes close… mostly because I like the maroon finish..and it cuts a good curl too. Hmmm Upton? I'll have to find a good close-up photo. Cripes, I've catalogged my planes and made notes about 90 degree twists on lat levers, now I gotta go back through all of the roster and verify whether clockwise twist or counterclockwise twists!! Here's some Rapiers, the new #11 on the right: And…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Poopsie I have a hand me down block plane from Grandfatherinlaw from 20 or so years ago, 
it has a Hunt bros cutter, but the rest of it is a mystery.
Nice worker though..
(more excuses..daughter in law to be snagged my camera for the waterslide today..sport type,
good to 30 meters down.."BUT..we aren't doing underwater shots")


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Glen! 
This is one of the few downsides to collecting…getting caught up in the endless research in order to determine whether we've turned up a diamond in the rough, or somebody's long forgotten piece of junk. It would take me perhaps years to decide whether this Hunt cutter is one or the other. I like my own time-proven planes, doing trials to see what a certain plane will do because nobody else seems to know, well…I'm old, slow, and prefer to kick butt producing when I get into my shop. If somebody told me, for example, that Hunt cutters were the best… I'd just use it..every day. Glen, what type of plane is your "Hunt" in?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm already eyeing that first trannie (Sargent?) iron body to make my big-ass #34. It will be one inch longer than Don's… (winks at Don) Did you see the Butcher plane on eBay B-I-N today? I think it was made from a railroad tie.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea, but I got the coppers plane. 34 inches huh!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I give up, Don! Thought you'd be interested in this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-BUTCHER-30-75-LONG-WOOD-BLOCK-PLANE-L-K-/221085140171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3379b384cb
Hey the price is right… how far away is Clymer, NY?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Poopie, my Hunt blade's in a mystery block plane..

No makers marks other than on the blade.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thats like a 7 hour drive. I can make it to canada quicker


----------

